# Gaming PC bis 600€



## JohnnyGenever (3. Oktober 2014)

*Gaming PC bis 600€*

Guten Abend,

da mein jetziger PC leider in die Jahre gekommen ist und für aktuelle Games nicht mehr ausreicht, habe ich mich die letzten Tage über HW-Zusammenstellungen im 600€ Bereich schlau gelesen. In Anlehnung an den Thread von Typhalt (klick)  habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

CPU Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX *157€*
CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler *34€*
Board ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual  *73€*
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 *63€*
Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail *155€*
Gehäuse Fractal Define R4 *85€*
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 *48€*

Gesamt: *615€*

CD-Brenner, 2x SSD + 1TB HDD und die Soundblaster Z + Win7 können vom alten Rechner übernommen werden.

Der Rechner soll für aktuelle Games (BF4, etc.) geeignet und zukunftstauglich (eventuell zum Aufrüsten auf Xenon + neuer GraKa) sein. Da er neben der Daddelei auch zum Surfen und für Office-Arbeiten verwendet wird, ist ein leiser Betrieb und verhältnismäßig geringer Stromverbrauch im Idle wünschenswert. Beim Zocken ist dies natürlich zu vernachlässigen. Übertakten des Rechners ist nicht geplant.
Das Gehäuse ist bei mir soweit gesetzt, es sei denn es gibt ein vergleichbares zu einem günstigeren Preis. Kann man die HW bedenkenlos dafür verwenden oder gibt es noch Optimierungsbedarf? Reichen drei Lüfter für kühle Temperaturen im Gehäuse oder sollte zur Sicherheit noch einer nachgerüstet werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde bei dem geringen Budget ein günstigeres Gehäuse und einen günstigeren Kühler nehmen. Dann kannst du eine wesentlich stärkere Grafikkarte reinpacken. Der Kühler reicht dann auch später für den Xeon-Prozessor aus. Mein Vorschlag für 619€: Warenkorb.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Also, das ist gut, aber wenn Du beim Gehäuse was sparst (das ist für moderne Gehäuse schon eher ein recht teures), dann kannst Du locker auch eine AMD R9 280 nehmen, die bringt Dir in Spielen ca 15% mehr Leistung. ODER es reicht sogar, dass Du direkt nen Xeon nimmst - vor allem wenn Du da einen Kühler unter 20€ nimmst, was ohne Übertakten der CPU auch völlig reicht und leise ist.

Es ist halt auch so: der Core i5 ist schon sehr stark, und wenn es mal so weit ist, dass der nicht mehr reichen sollte, wirst Du vermutlich gar keinen Xeon mehr bekommen bzw. nur noch recht teuer. Der wird Dir dann fürs Geld auch nicht grad SO viel mehr bringen, als dass sich ein Kauf dann noch lohnt.  D.h. wenn Du den i5 nimmst, wirst Du mit hoher Sicherheit sowieso Board UND CPU neu holen, wenn es mal an der CPU-Leistung mangelt. Das wird dann aber auch erst in sicher frühestens 3 Jahren sein, eher 4-5.

Gute Gehäuse gibt es auch schon für 40€. Und es reicht sogar nur EIN Lüfter aus: hinten zum Rausblasen der warmen Luft. Ein zweiter vorne unterstützt das dann nur, aber wirklich "nötig" ist nicht mal der zweite. Ich würde aber trotzdem lieber nen zweiten nehmen. Drei sind aber definitiv überhaupt nicht nötig.  Du könntest zB das hier nehmen Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder auch das Antec GX500 (0761345-15500-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und dazu dann einen Lüfter 120mm mit maximal 800U/min für vorne. zB Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ach ja: wenn Du über die Preisvergleichlinks gehst, ist es bei HW günstiger. Für den PC-Zusammenbau musst Du dann einfach erst am Schluss, wenn alles im Warenkorb ist, links im Menü auf "Service" und dann "Rechner-Zusammenbau"


----------



## JohnnyGenever (3. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Ich habe meinen Warenkorb dementsprechend angepasst und Gehäuse sowie Grafikkarte ausgetauscht:

CPU Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX *157€*
CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler *34€*
Board ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual  *73€*
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 *63€*
Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail *167€*
Gehäuse Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower *60€*
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 *48€*

Gesamt:* 602€*

Das Gehäuse scheint ein Abklatsch vom Fractal Define R4 zu sein. Mit 60€ immer noch vergleichsweise teuer, allerdings immerhin 20€ günstiger als das andere. Das Geld investiere ich wiederum in einer höherwertige Grafikkarte. Somit liege ich sogar fast 15€ unter dem ersten Warenkorb.
Was den CPU-Kühler anbelangt könnt ihr mich für verrückt erklären, aber da bin ich schon immer über-vorsichtig gewesen und der Meinung, die CPU müsse sich wie in einem Eisschrank fühlen


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Graka ist jetzt aber nicht besser - da müsste ne R9 280 her ^^


----------



## JohnnyGenever (3. Oktober 2014)

Hoppla... da ist mir ein Fehler beim Kopieren unterlaufen, jetzt müsste es passen. Hab die Generation 4 des Gehäuses genommen, da das andere nicht lieferbar ist.

CPU Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX *157€*
CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler *34€*
Board ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual  *73€*
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 *63€*
Grafikkarte 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16, lite retail *167€*
Gehäuse Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 gedämmt Mini Tower *65€*
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 *48€*

*Gesamt: 607€*

Wird das so abgenickt von den Experten?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (4. Oktober 2014)

JohnnyGenever schrieb:


> Hoppla... da ist mir ein Fehler beim Kopieren unterlaufen, jetzt müsste es passen. Hab die Generation 4 des Gehäuses genommen, da das andere nicht lieferbar ist.
> 
> CPU Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX *157€*
> CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler *34€*
> ...


Leider nein. Ist dir wahrscheinlich ein Lesefehler unterlaufen, du hast da jetzt nämlich keinen Midi-Tower sondern einen Mini-Tower drin, der für die kleinen mATX-Boards ausgelegt ist. Mainboard und wahrscheinlich auch Lüfter passen da nicht mehr rein. Hab mich auch schon gewundert, warum das Deep Silence 4 auf einmal so günstig ist. Wenn es unbedingt gedämmt werden soll, nimm das Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz. Kommt preislich dann auf's gleiche raus.


----------



## JohnnyGenever (4. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, das habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts wirklich überlesen. Dann wird es wohl doch das Gehäuse von Fractal oder Nanoxia DS 3, auch wenn es beim Nanoxia eng mit dem CPU Kühler werden könnte. Das Innenleben steht dann soweit und das Gehäuse ist sowieso Geschmackssache. Vielen Dank euch beiden für die kompetente und freundliche Unterstützung!!


----------

